# Voice Mix



## Andy (Feb 25, 2011)

Can't say I like this song but this guy is pretty cool. The whole song is done by his voice and mouth. It shows how toward the end around 2:40


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 25, 2011)

The original:


----------

